# кириллица в тэгах в mpd [SOLVED]

## theli

как бы мне можно было бы нормально увидеть нормальные тэги с кириллицей?

отображается фигня всякая .... 

при использованиии ncmpc он хоть ругается Error: Unable to convert characters to KOI8-U а вот gmpc ничего не говорит  :Sad: ...

локаль uk_UA.KOI8-U .... теги соотвественно в этой же кодировке .... пробовал подсовывать ему в ютф8 - почти такой же результат  :Sad: Last edited by theli on Fri May 13, 2005 9:49 am; edited 1 time in total

----------

## viy

У меня (в силу исторических причин) все тэги в win-1251, потому в файле /etc/mpd.conf имею такую строчку:

```
id3v1_encoding "WINDOWS-1251"
```

----------

## theli

 *viy wrote:*   

> У меня (в силу исторических причин) все тэги в win-1251, потому в файле /etc/mpd.conf имею такую строчку:
> 
> ```
> id3v1_encoding "WINDOWS-1251"
> ```
> ...

 

unrecognized parameter  :Smile: 

----------

## viy

 *emerge -pv mpd wrote:*   

> [ebuild   R   ] media-sound/mpd-0.11.5  -aac +alsa -audiofile +flac -ipv6 +mad -mikmod +oggvorbis +unicode 1,101 kB

 

----------

## theli

 *viy wrote:*   

>  *emerge -pv mpd wrote:*   [ebuild   R   ] media-sound/mpd-0.11.5  -aac +alsa -audiofile +flac -ipv6 +mad -mikmod +oggvorbis +unicode 1,101 kB 

 

спасибо

вообщем-то просто моей ошибкой была установка СВН версии (mpd-svn)

----------

